# BFD Fault ?



## IRobot (May 24, 2008)

My BFD (FBQ2496) has started making a clicking sound with a flashing "1." as the only thing being displayed. My system wasn't being used at the time. I was upstairs and heard the subwoofers suddenly start beating (in harmony with the clicking). I've pulled the plug but it hasn't helped. None of the buttons do anything.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds like it's toast, especially of none of the buttons work...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## IRobot (May 24, 2008)

That's the third one that's broken down over the last few years. They're not very reliable are they. At least they're quite cheap. Are there any alternatives to a BFD that are more reliable?


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Agreed with Wayne, seems like it went doorstop on you. The first FBQ2496 I had did something similar right out of the box. When I turned it on, all I got was a click...click...click from what sounded like a relay misfiring internally. I had a replacement shipped out right away, and all has been well since.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Are there any alternatives to a BFD that are more reliable?


 There are a few other Feedback Destroyer devices on the market, but I know of only one other that’s comparable to the Behringer models, that have user-adjustable filters (most are set automatically, and that’s that). Unfortunately, it’s made by Phonic, which is also a low-end brand.

If you want a “more regular” regular parametric EQ that doesn’t have a bazillion filters, there’s an “alternatives to the BFD” sticky thread on the main page of this Forum that has some options.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jmps (Feb 22, 2007)

I am having the same problem with my 2496 as well. Anyone else have ideas how to fix this short of a replacement.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I expect that only a bench tech could tell you that...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## IRobot (May 24, 2008)

No luck with my BFD. I tried switching it on with the Reset button pressed and then wait a few seconds before releasing it. The only thing that happened was that the flashing "1." disappeared so I had a completely blank display but it kept on clicking.


----------



## jmps (Feb 22, 2007)

I opened the unit up and pushed on the connector that went from the power supply to the rear panel. That solved the problem.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Great info!

Did it seem like the connector was just loose, or that it may have been an internal break within the connector itself?


Tim
:drive:


----------



## jmps (Feb 22, 2007)

I think the connector may have an issue itself. If the problem shows up again I am going to cut off the hot glue and resolder the wires or replace it. For now just pushing in the wires and pushing down on the connector worked. This is not a ribbon connector. It is the power connector with several black wires and one red wire.


----------



## gmontem (Jun 7, 2010)

I came across this problem a while ago, but jmps's post did the trick. 

For those interested in opening up their unit, you only need to remove the top panel cover (6 screws).


----------

